# Furnace front clearance



## owner95112 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear All,

My name is Carol. We just took over a construction project from bank. It is about 60-70% done. We are trying to pass the rough framing inspection next week.

This a 2 story duplex in San Jose, California. I noticed the furnace in 2nd story utility closet seats very close to the edge (about 2 1/2 inch.) I did some research on internet and find out the clearance at front of the furnace is suppose to be 6". I also looked up the manufacture specifications and it requires only 3" for the front clearance. But, after adding the thickness of the door, we only have 1 1/2 inch for the clearance.

The back of the furnace is already against the wall and have no space to move further. The unit is completed connected with pipes that goes to each room. It is very difficult to extend the back side of the utility closet to move the furnace.

Anything we can do other than push the wall out and move the furnace? May be have a different type of door for the utility closet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

There should be a label inside the furnace that states the clearances.
Take the doors off of the furnace and look on the sides for the label.
Where does the furnace get it's combustion air supply from?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Should have 24" clearance from the front for service and a non combustible door with at least 1 sq ft. free air opening for combustion/100,000 BTUs.


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

yuri said:


> Should have 24" clearance from the front for service and a non combustible door with at least 1 sq ft. free air opening for combustion/100,000 BTUs.


I agree.
However, the furnace will still be serviceable with the door installed.
I think what the OP is looking for is clearance from combustibles.
The furnace is located on the second floor.
Even with a vented door, where would this combustion air come from?
Around here, we install a combustion air intake from the outdoors to the furnace area.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Depends how airtight the house is. A combustion air pipe is a very good idea as long as it does not get kinked/blocked etc etc. I would use a metal louvered door also.


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

yuri said:


> Depends how airtight the house is.


There you go.
This is a new home.
Chances are it is well sealed.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Rob, did you know all our furnaces will have to be 90% efficient Jan1/2010. Oh Joy! http://www.hrai.ca/ 
Check the whats new column. "Changes to furnace standards". Venting is going to be a huge pain in the azz with some homes.


----------



## owner95112 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the info provided.

Sorry for not been clear - the clearance is from the combustible.
I found 3" front clearance from combustible on the installation guide. 
There is a opening to the attic to get the combustible air.

Thanks!


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

yuri said:


> Rob, did you know all our furnaces will have to be 90% efficient Jan1/2010. Oh Joy! http://www.hrai.ca/
> Check the whats new column. "Changes to furnace standards". Venting is going to be a huge pain in the azz with some homes.


 
Not trying to Hi-jack but I sure feel sorry for the headaches ahead for you guys in Canada. I can only think of the headaches here in the US if this standard was put into effect here.

On a side note I wish it was here. With all this stimulas money flying around here it should have went to the tax payers to do something like this than pad all the overpaid CEO's


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

We have some overpaid politicians and Senators that are not worth their keep here. Going to make life interesting in some of the rowhouses that are close together/Archie Bunker type neighborhoods where they are 4 feet apart. It is always the poor people who get shafted.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yuri,

Are you sure you are not in the US.

Story sound pretty close to home.


----------



## owner95112 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, back to my question,

The manufacture required clearance from the combustible is 3".
The code is 6".
I only have 1 1/2". What can I do other than move the wall?

Thanks!


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

yuri answered your question.
A non-combustible door.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If the door is solid/no louvers and very close to the front of the furnace it may interfere with the furnace's ability to suck air in for the burner and become a safety hazard as well as trip the pressure switch. A louvered metal door will allow sound into the house. A sealed combustion high efficiency furnace would be a better choice. It needs to be vented thru the roof or outdoors thru a wall. Life is not easy.


----------



## owner95112 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

yuri said:


> Rob, did you know all our furnaces will have to be 90% efficient Jan1/2010. Oh Joy! http://www.hrai.ca/
> Check the whats new column. "Changes to furnace standards". Venting is going to be a huge pain in the azz with some homes.


Installing 'b' vent is a pain also; besides, I'm getting too old to climb roofs.
OK...stupid question time:
Last week I installed the ductwork for a gas to gas changeover for a local contractor.
He installed a Luxaire that is rated at 98% efficiency.
Another 1% or 2%........................why vent it to the outdoors at all?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

York/Luxaire is trying to one up everyone in the advertising dept. Under laboratory conditions one model may hit 98%. Anything over 92% efficient is fine. There is still a lot of water vapor and some sulphur and other byproducts of combustion to get rid of. We got a couple inches of snow to get rid of, want some?


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

yuri said:


> We got a couple inches of snow to get rid of, want some?


Bring it on!
I've got a brand new snowblower.
I can handle anything you can dish out.


----------



## norfolkgarden (Dec 19, 2010)

*louvered metal door? solution?*



owner95112 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My name is Carol. We just took over a construction project from bank. It is about 60-70% done. We are trying to pass the rough framing inspection next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol,
So it's a year later. Hope you have been enjoying living in your home by now!:no:
What was your solution to the clearance problem?
We are working on the same thing now replacing an older furnace.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

~SNICKER~ I sure hope "Carol" was not just some guy pretending to be a chick.

I have seen where some guys do this 'cause they think they will get faster and better information if the tradesman think they are helping a female.


----------

